# looks mint



## spoker (Jul 5, 2015)

mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5086113876.html


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks good. Good price too.


----------



## jason morton (Jul 5, 2015)

nice.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 7, 2015)

This is a Western Flyer I have never seen. It's gorgeous. $195 is a good deal too!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2015)

Silver Flyer...haven't seen this Monark/Huffy before either. Late style chainring. Wonder why there is a tank clamp on the top tube or maybe it had a rear brake and the clamp is a cable clamp.
I can't zoom in on the graphics...does it say Silver Flyer somewhere?
Either way, it's a better than fair price and if the battery tray is in good shape that would be even a  better deal.
Hope someone here gets it.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 7, 2015)

Given the chainring and chaingaurd combo, I'd say this is a 1962 model.


----------



## vincev (Jul 7, 2015)

Fair price for a nice clean bike.


----------

